# Need help and info on Sears spyder 10 speed



## vastingray (Sep 15, 2015)

*****************

**********************


----------



## morton (Sep 16, 2015)

Don't know anything about it except it looks to be in very pristine condition.  Good looking ride!


----------



## azhearseguy (Sep 17, 2015)

Best bet is to enter the serial #s into the Sears site and see if it comes back as a factory 10 spd bike. I looked in all the Sears ads I have from 1966-70 and couldn't find a 20" Murray made 10 spd bike.. here is the link to the sears site>>> http://www.searspartsdirect.com/partsdirect/part-model/502477?prst=0&shdMod=502477


----------



## vastingray (Sep 17, 2015)

azhearseguy said:


> Best bet is to enter the serial #s into the Sears site and see if it comes back as a factory 10 spd bike. I looked in all the Sears ads I have from 1966-70 and couldn't find a 20" Murray made 10 spd bike.. here is the link to the sears site>>> http://www.searspartsdirect.com/partsdirect/part-model/502477?prst=0&shdMod=502477



Thanks for your help I just looked on eBay and the guy ended the auction and sold it for $400  But I couldn't find anything on it either


----------

